# Anarchy Apiaries, good read



## nlk3233 (May 19, 2014)

Thought I'd post an article i really enjoyed that I stumbled across. 

He has a couple tangents here and there about chemicals, and our loss of connection with nature, but I think he has some solid info.

http://anarchyapiaries.org/hivetools/node/32


----------



## Beeonefarms (Nov 22, 2013)

A very good read no matter what side of the fence you think you are on.


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

He has a couple of really good videos too, I like his style! I also like his queens, but I am still learning a lot so my opinion may be suspect!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Not sure it comes over really well in that particular article, but apart from the eco / greenie opinions, going by some of his other publications and videos, I believe he has a natural affinity with bees he understands them. He has found a way to make a living doing it the way he wants & is comfortable with, and he is honest.

Unlike most TF beekeepers he worked in the industry commercially and has a rounded view, understands most things. Never going to please everybody though. Me, I enjoy his material.


----------

